# How to give TUG membership as a gift



## hsintang (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to pay for a year of TUG membership for my dear friend because she is too lazy to apply....

Is there a way for me to do that?

Yvette


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

you are welcome to submit a new membership and I will send the membership info to whoever you like!  (just need their email)


----------



## hsintang (Feb 1, 2011)

Just paid through paypal and e-mailed you the info.  Thanks, Yvette



TUGBrian said:


> you are welcome to submit a new membership and I will send the membership info to whoever you like!  (just need their email)


----------

